
Introducing code owners - tomschlick
https://github.com/blog/2392-introducing-code-owners
======
epmatsw
This is really excellent. Making sure people get put onto the right PRs is a
hassle, and anything that makes code review easier is a huge plus in my book.

------
Artemis2
This post explains the use of OWNERS by the Chromium project, which inspired
this GitHub feature: [https://meowni.ca/posts/chromium-
owners/](https://meowni.ca/posts/chromium-owners/)

~~~
gberger
It's not just by the Chromium project, but this is a standard used by Google
in general in their code repo.

------
EddieRingle
I was sort of hoping this would determine code ownership based on who wrote
the lines being modified in the patch. This solution is simple and still
useful, though.

~~~
neuronexmachina
GitHub actually already sort-of has that with their "Suggested reviewers":

[https://help.github.com/articles/requesting-a-pull-
request-r...](https://help.github.com/articles/requesting-a-pull-request-
review/)

> You can request a review from either a suggested or specific person.
> Suggested reviewers are based on git blame data.

~~~
WorldMaker
It just needs a trick to auto-add suggested reviewers without manual process.

------
twic
> # Order is important. The last matching pattern has the most precedence.

That seems like a misfeature. Whenever a format does this (XSLT? Some Apache
config?), i end up confused at some point.

I get that in this case, it lets you write your backstop rules at the top,
which is nice. But it will trip people up.

In fact, i'd say any kind of order dependence is a misfeature. CSS-like
precedence rules based on the specificity of the match are good. I have no
idea how you'd define those for regular expressions, though. Perhaps they
should just allow explicit weights on the rules?

By the way, if anyone is wondering what colour to paint their bikeshed, just
give me a shout.

~~~
unfunco
> any kind of order dependence is a misfeature

I think you're referring primarily to config in this case but it seems pretty
standard to me, programming in general is a bit of an order dependence dance,
and it seems more natural (to me) that an event that occurs later in time
(matching last) should overwrite any earlier instance.

------
Insanity
Do the code owners still need to approve? Or can I just add random owners to
the file and have them get notifications without them wanting to?

~~~
jdpace
Users and teams need to have write access to a repo to be considered code
owners. This prevents it from being used to harass random users.

------
jabr0
we already had this for some time in our gerrit review system

